# Unusual music genres you like



## Earl of Ormonde

Music genres that is, that are outside of pop & rock.

I really like these:

1.fairground/end of the pier/wurlitzer/steam organ stuff.
2.Prussian marches
3.brass bands from colleries 
4. late 1800s/early 1900s music hall tunes and songs, this includes songs of WWI
5. Really old Irish aislings of the late 1800s/early 1900s, no music, just the haunted singing. 
6. Really old French Louisianian Cajun, the older the better.
7. Male voice choirs: English, Welsh & Swedish.
8. Catholic & Russian Orthodox church/monastery/convent singing


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Karl King and Sousa Marches.

Polka music.

Bagpipes. 

All for about 20 minutes, then I gouge my eyes out!!


----------



## wce59

In no particular order...
Big band and swing
Standards (The Great American Songbook)
Vocal jazz
Bluegrass and old-time country (pre-1970)
Piano
Vibraphone/marimba
I actually prefer to listen to a variety of genres in one sitting: My iPod is usually in shuffle mode. It reminds me of the days of my childhood/adolescence (late 60's/'70s), when Top 40 radio played different musical styles (e.g., when one could hear songs by the Beatles, Frank Sinatra, the Supremes, and Glen Campbell in the same afternoon).


----------



## Starch

You may get a few people who'll match you on one or two of those, but I don't think anybody's going to beat you for the most esoteric prize, at least without lying.

Nos. 3 and 4 of the most mainstream, I guess, particularly if you're a fan of "Brassed Off" or the minor works of Paul McCartney.


----------



## MikeDT

Mandopop.
Chinese reggae.
Mongolian throat singing.
Shaoxing opera.
...and any music which features this instrument..


----------



## JohnRov

I don't think it's very unusual, but some might. I'm a huge metalhead. Iron Maiden, old Metallica, Slayer, Fear Factory, Iced Earth, you name it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MikeDT said:


> ...and any music which features this instrument..


My eyes wouldn't last five minutes enjoying that.

Are they actually playing anything or just making up **** to annoy people??


----------



## MikeDT

WouldaShoulda said:


> My eyes wouldn't last five minutes enjoying that.
> 
> Are they actually playing anything or* just making up **** to annoy people??*


TBH I always thought that about Scottish bagpipes.

The music of the morin khuur is always beautiful and never annoying IMO, except when played by novice school students. Checkout the music of Altan Urag.
https://www.altanurag.mn/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JohnRov said:


> I don't think it's very unusual, but some might. I'm a huge metalhead. Iron Maiden, old Metallica, Slayer, Fear Factory, Iced Earth, you name it.


John, I'm at a loss to understand your reply  Firstly, metal is more than just not very unusual, it is extremely popular worldwide. Secondly it's rock! Now in keeping with the opening post, unusual non-rock/pop genres, is there anything you like?


----------



## StevenRocks

Among other genres, I like smooth jazz. I might as well say I like Mongolian throat singing from the reactions I get from people.


----------



## upthewazzu

Pretty much anything played on XM Pops and 40's on 4. I'm 29, so I doubt this is normal.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MikeDT said:


> TBH I always thought that about Scottish bagpipes.
> 
> The music of the morin khuur is always beautiful and never annoying IMO, except when played by novice school students. Checkout the music of Altan Urag.
> https://www.altanurag.mn/


I saw Anda Union (another Mongolian folk group) when they played at my school, and they were great. It was almost more like a rock concert than a serious folk performance -- certainly the only thing I've been to in a recital hall where the entire crowd was standing up clapping in time.


----------



## JohnRov

Earl of Ormonde said:


> John, I'm at a loss to understand your reply  Firstly, metal is more than just not very unusual, it is extremely popular worldwide. Secondly it's rock! Now in keeping with the opening post, unusual non-rock/pop genres, is there anything you like?


I have played bass for over 20 years so I like everything really, played jazz in college, in rock and metal bands, but nothing I guess that fits the definition of unusual for this thread. I like quality musicianship, regardless of the genre.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JohnRov said:


> I like quality musicianship.


Now that is something that has never bothered me. As long as a band/singer moves me, and as long as I like the tune, the feel, the lyrics, then I don't care how they play. Of course, music that is very obviously bad, and that makes you go "aah" is no one's cup of tea. But for me the enregy, the feel, the tune, the message is far more important than musical virtuosity, otherwise there are several great bands and singers that I would nebver have listened to.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Go Cougars.

As far as esoteric, I enjoy Indian/sitar, Brazilian/samba and also west African music a la King Sunny Ade. All this noted, I also enjoy obviously bad music, to wit, Inner Views (the only album Sonny did without Cher), Chevrolet Sings Songs of Driving and You (a driver's ed record from the late 60s that includes such must-haves as "Gentle Things") and the full catalog of Mister Rogers, most especially the long-forgotten "I'm Angry," which is performed by a much pissed-off Fred Rogers. There are others--Neil Diamond singing "The Pot Smoker's Song," Terry Baxter and Orchestra's version of "Shaft," "Pumpkin Eater" by Terry Jacks, and who could forget John Denver crooning "Old Folks?"

The thing is, most anyone can make good music. Of that, there is no shortage. But truly bad, vomit-inducing, put-this-on-so-everyone-will-leave-my-house dreck is hard to come by.



upthewazzu said:


> Pretty much anything played on XM Pops and 40's on 4. I'm 29, so I doubt this is normal.


----------



## JohnRov

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Now that is something that has never bothered me. As long as a band/singer moves me, and as long as I like the tune, the feel, the lyrics, then I don't care how they play. Of course, music that is very obviously bad, and that makes you go "aah" is no one's cup of tea. But for me the enregy, the feel, the tune, the message is far more important than musical virtuosity, otherwise there are several great bands and singers that I would nebver have listened to.


My definition of musicianship isn't limited to virtuosity, as a good musician might play more simply than one who isn't as good . A good musician serves the need of the song, whether that means stepping forward or holding back. I've heard more than one musician state that the less notes you play, the more important the note choices are.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JohnRov said:


> I've heard more than one musician state that the less notes you play, the more important the note choices are.


That is very true, because "empty air" creates more focus on the notes that are there. Take a blistering Yngwe Malmsteen guitar solo for example, very fast with thousands of notes, so no one focuses on the individual notes but on the overall feel, energy, and melody of the piece, and comapre that to a gentle guitar song by Bert Jansch or a piano piece by Kate Bush for example, where every note is heard, and where every note adds to maintaining or changing the mood.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

32rollandrock said:


> The thing is, most anyone can make good music. Of that, there is no shortage. But truly bad, vomit-inducing, put-this-on-so-everyone-will-leave-my-house dreck is hard to come by.


See, I like music that's right at the border between the two. I mean, my favorite song is "Egyptian Shumba," by The Tammys, and it sort of polarizes people. Of the people I've played it for, a little less than half have loved it, and everybody else has hated it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Of the people I've played it for, a little less than half have loved it, and everybody else has hated it.


That's how people respond when I play them my faovurite band, Cardiacs, although probably "a little less than a quarter have loved it, and everybody else has hated it"


----------



## Starch

JohnRov said:


> My definition of musicianship....


Not to be a pain in the neck, but there's some circularity here:
- The primary factor in determining what music you like is "quality musicianship."
- You define quality musicianship as whatever "serves the need of the song," _i.e._ whatever makes the music more likable (approximately, anyway).


----------



## JohnRov

Starch said:


> Not to be a pain in the neck, but there's some circularity here:
> - The primary factor in determining what music you like is "quality musicianship."
> - You define quality musicianship as whatever "serves the need of the song," _i.e._ whatever makes the music more likable (approximately, anyway).


I was clarifying a point that someone made equating musicianship with virtuosity (speed, technical skill). There are people who can shred and don't write good songs (Yngwie) and there are people who don't have that type of technical talent who are amazing (BB King).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Just remembered another one: Klezmer.


----------



## imabsolutelyunique

I'm really into original sound tracks. especially the one of the brokeback mountain. love it.


----------



## Howard

I like Klezmer and Polka music.


----------



## bernoulli

Death Metal
and although not a genre, Manowar (all my girlfriends make fun of me because of it)...


----------



## CdnTrad

Bluegrass. Perhaps not that unusual south of the border, I have yet to meet too many canucks that are bluegrass fans.


----------



## Mister Krabs

Bluegrass & Appalachian folk. There's some really great local programming on WCQS out of Ashville and Kentucky public radio has some great stuff too.
New Orleans style (Dixieland, Funk, R&B, Brass, Piano and Bounce) with subsets of Swamp pop and Louis Prima's swing. WWOZ is the mothership for all musical things NOLA
Samba & Bossa Nova 
Traditional Irish Music 
For Atlanta listeners and those who stream, I highly recommend WMLB for unusual music genres.
We are living in an incredible time for exposure to and accessibility of all kinds of music


----------



## TSWalker

Calypso.


----------



## ferreseft

JohnRov said:


> I don't think it's very unusual, but some might. I'm a huge metalhead. Iron Maiden, old Metallica, Slayer, Fear Factory, Iced Earth, you name it.


+1 on this one!!!


----------



## Howard

some spanish music.


----------



## Mox

I also enjoy throat singing, especially sygyt.






I find kecak mesmerizing.






I also enjoy hill-country blues (northern Mississippi), a lot of Indian/Bollywood music, select bluegrass (Sarah Jarosz), and oddities like Mike Patton and his various projects. If you like cello, Zoë Keating is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ferreseft

My PhD advisor is originally from India. His daughter is an excellent musician. She sings a type of classical Indian music called Carnatic Music. I recently saw her perform and have become a fan of this genre.


----------



## ajo

Howard said:


> I like Klezmer and Polka music.


Many years ago a friend of mine was in a band which did a Polka version of Whole Lot of Love. Weird. Algerian Rai music is pretty cool. Also the ECM record label releases some very left of centre music on occasions.


----------



## Shaver

Marilyn Manson ('Antichrist Superstar/Mechanical Animals/HolyWood' triptych)

Killing Joke (all eras)

Discharge (early 1980's)


----------



## Nanette90

I love ambient, something like this




I also enjoy modern interpretations of marches, maybe like this


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Bhangra, rai, qawwali (Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan), bothy ballads, hardcore punk, cajun and zydeco.


----------



## Howard

Japanese funk.


----------



## Orsini

The spoons. I love to hear a lead boy play the spoons.


----------



## MattJP

I'm obsessed with gangster rap, which of course is pretty popular, but in my milieu (and here on AAAC, I'd imagine), it's kind of eccentric. I love the focus on wordplay but I've always felt conflicted towards the embrace of materialism and worship of money. Not all rap is like that, but probably the majority of good stuff is.


----------



## Shaver

MattJP said:


> I'm obsessed with gangster rap, which of course is pretty popular, but in my milieu (and here on AAAC, I'd imagine), it's kind of eccentric. I love the focus on wordplay but I've always felt conflicted towards the embrace of materialism and worship of money. Not all rap is like that, but probably the majority of good stuff is.


How about the misogyny, nihilism and advocacy of criminality, does that not precipitate confliction? 

NWA were ok 'back in the day' but the genre is bereft of ideas now.


----------



## phyrpowr

Funky old black blues (Miss. delta, NC piedmont) Appalachian folk *and *bluegrass (two slightly different genres), old Irish and Scottish ballads, _older _country & western, bits and pieces of most of it. And jazz, practically all of it; a good jazz background on visuals never seems to sound dated, though the film itself may be the worst '50s or '70s workplace training crap.

Just no hip-hop, opera, current country or metal, thank you.


----------



## herfitup

Classical (it seems to be unusual these days) and European Technopop.


----------



## phyrpowr

phyrpowr said:


> Funky old black blues (Miss. delta, NC piedmont) Appalachian folk *and *bluegrass (two slightly different genres), old Irish and Scottish ballads, _older _country & western, bits and pieces of most of it. And jazz, practically all of it; a good jazz background on visuals never seems to sound dated, though the film itself may be the worst '50s or '70s workplace training crap.
> 
> Just no hip-hop, opera, current country or metal, thank you.


Oops, forgot classical, locally WDAV 89.9FM, really excellent.


----------



## MattJP

Shaver said:


> How about the misogyny, nihilism and advocacy of criminality, does that not precipitate confliction?
> 
> NWA were ok 'back in the day' but the genre is bereft of ideas now.


Well, sure, there's all that too!

My answer to that, and I may well be alone in this, is that I don't view rap lyrics literally; to me the violence and materialism and misogyny are often simply tropes used to explore timeless concepts and themes like betrayal, loss, love, and struggle; or alternatively, a canvas on which to engage in clever wordplay. And the often ambivalent moral universe that rap explores feels more and more relevant to me as I get older; these guys are talking about loyalty to ones friends and family, doing whatever it takes to survive, struggling to make ends meet and dreaming of a better life. That's relevant to just about everyone, I think.

And then there's a lot of rap, like Rick Ross for example, that's just ridiculous, fun bombast--kind of like watching the movie Scarface or something.

As with all genres of music, there's many different facets to rap, and it can't be judged from just a few artists on the radio. There's been a lot of amazing music since NWA!

I may be an idealist, but at the end of the day there's no genre of music that can do for me what rap does.


----------



## Mox

I've also been getting into electro swing lately.


----------



## CathrynBurns

herfitup said:


> Classical (it seems to be unusual these days) and European Technopop.


I agree on classical, I listen to Bach, Mozart, Beethoven from time to time but my friends seem "too cool" to understand

______________________
 Free MOV to AVI Converter


----------



## Dr Kilroy

I agree that classical is unusual genre nowadays, but it still can be divided into more and less unusual. I tend to listen to the first group... Let's have a listen to this - Ralph Vaughan Williams is usually associated with nostalgic, folk melodies, but this one is rather on the strange side. Of course, I love it. 






The whole symphony is great of course, the third movement is my favourite, I think.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> NWA were ok 'back in the day' but the genre is bereft of ideas now.


This has got to rank up in the top 10 things that I would have never expected to see from Shaver. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read this. I was once a fan of "early" rap. NWA was actually pretty decent in concert. Long gone are the days of MCHammer and RunDMC. Rap used to be fun music that told a story or taught a lesson. Today, alas, it is nothing more than a study of materialistic excesses. Sad.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> This has got to rank up in the top 10 things that I would have never expected to see from Shaver. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read this. I was once a fan of "early" rap. NWA was actually pretty decent in concert. Long gone are the days of MCHammer and RunDMC. Rap used to be fun music that told a story or taught a lesson. Today, alas, it is nothing more than a study of materialistic excesses. Sad.


Straight outta England, 
A crazy motherplucker named Shaver
From the gang called AAAC With Attitudes
When I get called out, I get a dissing post out
Tap-tap the keyboard, and bodies are hauled out
You too, boy, if ya mess with me
The mods are gonna hafta come and get me
Nose to the monitor that's how I'm goin out
For the punk motherpluckers that's showin out
G*d*n starts to mumble, he wants to rumble
Mix him and cook him in a pot like gumbo
Goin' off on a internet freestyle
with a mouse that's pointed at yo profile
So give it up smooth
Ain't no tellin when I'm down for a typed move
Paraphrased reply with quote to keep yo thinking
come so fast you best dont be blinking
Qwerty keyboard is the tool
Don't make me act the motherplucking fool
Me and you can go post to post, no maybe
I'm knockin members out tha threads, daily
yo weekly, monthly and yearly
until them dumb motherpluckers see clearly
that I'm down with the capital A-W-A
Boy you can't pluck with me
So when I'm in your neighborhood, you best beware
Coz Shaver is crazy as a Mad March Hare 
As I leave, with words youre bludgeoned
but when I come back, boy, I'm comin straight outta England.


----------



## drlivingston

LMAO!! Without a doubt, that has to be THE funniest post that I have ever read on any forum. A+ for creativity!


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> This has got to rank up in the top 10 things that I would have never expected to see from Shaver. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read this. I was once a fan of "early" rap. NWA was actually pretty decent in concert. Long gone are the days of MCHammer and RunDMC. Rap used to be fun music that told a story or taught a lesson. Today, alas, it is nothing more than a study of materialistic excesses. Sad.


RunDMC is nice, but I don't think it ended there. I lived in Atlanta back in the 90's, and got to hear Mystikal and Outkast on local radio in their early days. Later, I developed a taste for Eminem, I have yet to find anybody who channels anger as well as he does.

Of course you know, any time that the subject of hip hop arises, I must interject with this:






Enjoy. Any guesses as to which manufacturer supplied the suit Mr Walken wears?


----------



## Howard

drlivingston said:


> This has got to rank up in the top 10 things that I would have never expected to see from Shaver. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read this. I was once a fan of "early" rap. NWA was actually pretty decent in concert. Long gone are the days of MCHammer and RunDMC. Rap used to be fun music that told a story or taught a lesson. Today, alas, it is nothing more than a study of materialistic excesses. Sad.


I agree I hate today's rap.


----------



## Mox

Shaver said:


> Straight outta England...




:biggrin: :aportnoy: :icon_hailthee:


----------



## welldressedfellow

I enjoy listening to national anthems of other countries. As much as I hate to admit this, North Korea has one of the best melodies.


----------



## Dr Kilroy

Vatican's anthem is also very nice. It was composed by Charles Gounod.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## welldressedfellow

Indeed it is!



Dr Kilroy said:


> Vatican's anthem is also very nice. It was composed by Charles Gounod.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


----------



## Howard

I sometimes like country music.


----------



## Canadian

I really like modern bubblegum pop. Also I love listening to W.A. Yankovitch. He brings something new to a song that is definitely different.

Tom


----------



## johnnylaw

Nigerian Highlife music. Perfect for outdoor summertime get togethers.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

All male acapella music, and traditional barbershop stuff


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm a big rockapella fan.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

ArtVandalay said:


> I'm a big rockapella fan.


awesome


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

I'm a big electronic music fan: techno, house, downtempo, or trip-hop. Not much a fan of dubstep. It's all wobble, wobble, drop, then giant robot sound effects.


----------



## racebannon

Check out some rock performed by a Japanese duo playing the traditional Japanese instrument Shamisen. You can find on youtube if you search for shamisen rock or Yoshida brothers.


----------



## Howard

I like some types of Spanish music.


----------



## bignilk

Jumping in on this revisited thread. I really enjoy old - time americana, bluegrass, and zydeco, but I now have a new found respect for Shaver's mad skills from post #49.


----------



## Howard

I also like some 50's music.


----------



## SartoriaFiladelfia

I am a huse music head. My most "Unusual" would probably be trip-hop.






This should give you a sample of what I like.


----------



## Howard

I do like some reggae music.


----------



## Shaver

bignilk said:


> Jumping in on this revisited thread. I really enjoy old - time americana, bluegrass, and zydeco, but I now have a new found respect for Shaver's mad skills from post #49.


Ahhhhh... yes - post #49.

I was also particularly fond of this WAYWT post in which Noel Coward himself dropped by to croon a little ditty detailing the exploits of my good self and the much missed former forum member Col Mustard.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1327638#post1327638



.
.

.
.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Bluegrass, Blues, Jazz and Swing are occasional delicacies, but I can't listen to them all day, every day.


----------

